# Help with identifying gender.



## MarleneRod (5 mo ago)

This chick hatched 3 months ago and I don’t know if it’s a rooster. Please help. I don’t have experience with identifying gender.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like a rooster. At that age with that red comb and the red in the wing are signs of being male.

BTW, he needs a cool down. A fan. A damp place to stand in. Anything to help pull some of the heat off him and any others.


----------



## MarleneRod (5 mo ago)

Thank you.


----------

